# How does starting fluid work?



## briggsguy (May 26, 2006)

I used it and it started up my briggs & Stratton model 130202 engine


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, starting fluid uses the main ingredient, ether..... its highly flammable, so it will ignite in a engine's combustion chamber, gas down the carb, or some carb cleaners will do the same... the OLD not the new wd-40 could start engines as well. If its flammable, good chance it'll kick it over.


----------



## briggsguy (May 26, 2006)

thanks


----------

